# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продаем базу данных купивших БАД (Топлайн (бывшТэском))

## Reckless1

Продаем готовую уникальную базу купивших (вся Россия) бывшей компании Тэском (в настоящий момент - Топлайн), приобретавших БАД по направлению – мужское здоровье, потенция (в частности легендарный малазийский препарат Тонгкат, Ярса Гумба, Икариин, Сементал, Танк, Пиджеум, Мегасила 6 и т.д.), косметика (макси лифт, стемсел терапи, Лё префере и т.д.). ТОЛЬКО КУПИВШИЕ!!! и заинтересованные в дальнейших покупках. С помощью данной базы вы сможете легко найти целевую аудиторию и повысить продажи. База актуальная, клиенты приобретают БАДы с 2008 года по настоящий момент. Имеются клиенты, заказывавшие более 20-30 раз. Чеки от 3000 до 700 000р!!! Этой базы нет в интернете, где-либо еще достать ее невозможно. База не закампочена, компенсаторы не звонят. База идеальна под продажи.
Информативность строки базы: коды операторов, Ф.И.О., регион/область/город, суммы заказов, наименование заказов


Условия продажи:
возможна продажа частями от 5000 клиентов (минимум 1000, цена +30%);
попрошайки мимо;
при работе через гаранта (только проверенных) комиссия за ваш счет.

Предлагаем лояльный подход и выгодное сотрудничество по разумной цене. По всем вопросам и предложениям обращайтесь в telegram: @Powerbad777 и в личку на форуме (ответ тут и в телеге - гарантия того, что в телеге не кидалово под указанным ником).

----------

